# Generalitat



## almbt

Hola a todos,

como se puede traducir en frances la palabra Generalitat, que es un organismo administrativo en Cataluna? a que corresponde exactamente? al ayuntamiento?

gracias para sus repuestas.

Anna


----------



## Grekh

Disculpa por no poder responder tu pregunta, pero creo que la colocaste en una sección equivocada, aquí es español solamente, no catalán ni francés...Perdón.


----------



## almbt

si me di cuenta ya...disculpa! voy a cambiarlo


----------



## chics

Hola. Es el gobierno (el conjunto de presidente, diputados, etc.) de una región.


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> Hola. Es el gobierno (el conjunto de presidente, diputados, etc.) de una región comunidad autónoma.



(EDITO: Tienes razón, Chics. Para entendernos: una región. Al fin y al cabo es lo que era antes y es lo tiene equivalente en Francia. Pero oficialmente es el gobierno de la Comunidad Autónoma de Cataluña.)


----------



## chics

Jo... queria usar una palabra que existiera también en Francia, porque no sé si almbt sabe a cuanto trozo de tierra corresponde una comunidad autónoma aquí.


----------



## Traduita

Hola
No es mi campo, pero lo he visto un par de veces como "Généralité de Catalogne" en francés, lo he puesto en Google y da unos 6000 y pico resultados.
Por tanto, parece ser un término consagrado en francés, y quizás no hace falta buscar otra traducción, o explicar qué es.


----------



## chics

Le gouvernement de Catalogne ou le gouvernement catalan ¿no?


----------



## Samaruc

Salut les copains!

N'oubliez pas qu'il y a deux "Generalitats": celle de la Catalogne (la plus connue) et celle du Pays Valencien (souvent oubliée).

Selon la Wikipedia française, il semble qu'en français il faudrait dir "Généralité de Catalogne" ou "Généralité Valencienne".


----------



## chics

És clar, samaruc ! Il faut ajouter d'ou est la "Generalitat"!

Perso, je trouve un peu _cutre_ le mot "Génenéralité", à quoi se base le mec qui a écrit ça a l'article de la wiki?

Aux pages officieles en français de la generalitat de Catalogne ils dissent "Generalitat" ou "Gouvernement catalan", au site du gouvernement français ils dissent "Generalitat"ausi, entre guimets. Pareil aux autres sites officiels... Des fois, à coté il y a une petite explication, comme _Gouvernement autonome de la Catalogne_ ou_Gouvernement catalan_.

J'ai apris en ce forum que en Perpignan on nous appel la Catalogne Sud, et ça m'ai fait douter si mettre ou pas le "sud" à la fin, mais apparentement non. Même, par exemple, au site de la Marie de Perpignan, on utilise "gouvernement (autonome)" ou "Generalitat" de Catalogne (tout court) bien qu'ils parlent après de la Catalogne _Sud_.

_Généralité_ n'a pas l'air d'un mot très français. Je propose d'utiliser un mot français, comme _Gouvernement_, ou le mot catalan entre guimets, _Generalitat_.


----------



## Samaruc

chics said:


> Perso, je trouve un peu _cutre_ le mot "Génenéralité", à quoi se base le mec qui a écrit ça a l'article de la wiki?



Ha, ha... Je suis d'accord avec toi, Chics, je trouve que dir "Généralité" en français c'est _cutre_, moi aussi, comme dir "Generalidad" en espagnol... J'ai cherché Generalitat à la Wiki en catalan, j'ai vu qu'il y avait aussi une version française et je l'ai montrée ici, c'est tout, je ne suis qu'un pauvre messager... 

Caram, que rovellat tinc el francès...


----------



## Traduita

Une objection seulement: Je dirai que si,  "généralité" est un mot français. Il est accepté dans le "Trésor de la Langue Française" entre d' autres choses comme circonscription tributaire. Viquipèdia explique un peu la rélation entre les deux termes (généralité et generalitat) dans l' entrée "generalitat". (Pardon, je n'ai pas pu pas coller le lien.)

Apart ça, auparavant (ça fait 50 ou 100 ans) on traduisait les noms des lieux, des institutions etc. des langues étrangères tandis que aujourd'hui la tendance est de les laisser tels quels. 
Doncs, d' après ce que vous dites, "Généralité" peut-être est simplement trop vieilli pour employer aujourd'hui, d' où la sensation de "cutrerie".


----------



## chics

Traduita said:


> Une objection seulement: Je dirai que si, "généralité" est un mot français. Il est accepté dans le "Trésor de la Langue Française" entre d' autres choses comme circonscription tributaire.


Ai, no ho savia  això em passa per boques.
He preguntat al forum castellà-francès (amb "generalidad", snif!), a veure si ve més gent a ajudar-nos.


----------

